# We never quite reached 100 degrees



## Bretrick (Nov 29, 2022)

3.34pm - Temp was 37.6C - 99.68F
The century might still be reached as the wind is from ESE.
It reached 37.9C - 100.22F at Swan Valley. 30km from Perth CBD.


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Wow, we made it to 22°C, I guess things are warming up in your part of the country.


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 29, 2022)

Tish said:


> Wow, we made it to 22°C, I guess things are warming up in your part of the country.


Cooler tomorrow though. Will only reach 35,


----------



## Tish (Nov 29, 2022)

Those 2 degrees will make a difference.


----------



## Bellbird (Nov 29, 2022)

Has all the rain Aus is getting taken up yet.?


----------



## Bretrick (Nov 30, 2022)

Bellbird said:


> Has all the rain Aus is getting taken up yet.?


Many towns are still under water. Some places may be flooded for months to come.
The ground is water logged so the water is sitting on top and moving very slowly.


----------

